# Bilora Boy Luxus



## Dany (Oct 6, 2015)

Material as bakelite allowed for the design of cameras with unusual shapes .
This red camera from Bilora is German and was marketed circa 1950-1952
The model is called "Boy" and this is the "Luxus" version on which the setting of the distance is possible by means of a ring around the lens.
The body is rather small and must be loaded with type 127 films to produce 4x6.5 cm images.
I have also the less attractive standard black version in my collection.


----------



## compur (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks mint! Very pretty.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 6, 2015)

I haven't even seen a picture of one in that color - nice camera, nice photos.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 7, 2015)

What a stud. Nice finish on it. Great design. Wonder what photos look like from it? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 12, 2015)

Dany said:


> Material as bakelite allowed for the design of cameras with unusual shapes .
> This red camera from Bilora is German and was marketed circa 1950-1952
> The model is called "Boy" and this is the "Luxus" version on which the setting of the distance is possible by means of a ring around the lens.
> The body is rather small and must be loaded with type 127 films to produce 4x6.5 cm images.
> ...


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 12, 2015)

I love Bilora cameras. I have 3 Bilora Bella cameras. One is 35mm and two are 127. Glorified box cameras but quite handsome and fun. Your  "Boy" is terrific.


----------



## Dany (Dec 13, 2015)

I love shiny bakelite. These are pics of the standard black version of the Boy.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nice. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dany (Nov 6, 2019)

A new "Boy" in my collection: The 6x6 cm format Boy
This one uses 120 films and is fitted with a more comfortable viewer.





These cameras made from a fragile material are now hard to find in good condition . A good friend of mine used to say "when you first take in hand an old bakelite camera, the question to ask is not "Is it broken or cracked somewhere? " but "Where is the damage ?.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Nov 8, 2019)

Nice looking camera.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 8, 2019)

That thing is so cute....!!!! Such a neat design, even the winder knob is cool.


----------

